

Ask HN: Editors For Hire? - physcab

I want to start publishing longer form articles on a regular basis but my community of editors is rather small.  Does anyone have any advice for seeking editorial help, paid or unpaid?
======
drallison
A professional editor can have a substantial impact on the clarity and impact
of what you write. Good professional editors are rare and fairly costly. I
work regularly with a a writer/editor who has been a great help. Contact me
off list (drallison@gmail.com) and I will be happy to provide a referral.

------
trafficlight
My wife is a part-time freelance editor. She currently does a lot of doctoral
dissertations. Send me a note at matt@goelephant.com if you'd like to know
more.

